# Spektrum Tech Assistance at ROAR Nationals



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

John Adams, Horizon Hobby's engineer manager, will be attending next week's ROAR Carpet On-Road Nationals in New Haven, Connecticut. If you need any technical assistance or have questions related to Spektrum, he will be available Thursday through Sunday (March 17-20).


----------

